# I want to put my hands around you



## RandyBratt

Would you help me with a coupla more sentences please?
xxx
I want to put my hands around you.


----------



## Wacky...

I want to put my hands around you. -> Gusto kong ipalibot sa'yo ang aking mga kamay. (Can anyone give a better translation than this one?)


----------



## DotterKat

*I want to put my hands around you.* Gusto kitang yakapin.


----------



## annely

DotterKat said:


> *I want to put my hands around you.* Gusto kitang yakapin.



DotterKat`s translation is the best.


----------

